# New from California



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi. welcome the the Horse Forum!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome aboard! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  

One question... does anyone know why some of the words I post are changed? Like I tried to capitilize the letters QH for Quarter Horse and it made them small and orange? Also changed palomino to orange? Just confused...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

certain horse related words appear like that. hold your cursor over the word and a little box with a description comes up 

p.s. i have the same nick name as one of your dogs lol jazzy


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey thanks!!! That's pretty cool!

Jazzy is a cute name... it's a funny story why she ended up with that name.

I found her at my cousin's house on Christmas Day last year. I guess her old owners moved away over a month before and left her behind. So I brought her home. The neighbor's all knew her, so they knew her name was Jasmine. I didn't like that so I tried to call her Bella.

She was here for 1 hour before she jumped our fence the first time. Imagine my suprise! We have a 6' chainlink fence all the way around our property. I tried calling her Bella and she wouldn't respond... so I yelled Jazzy and she came back! So it stuck. I'm glad, because Jazzy fits her so much better.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from our Paint mares Lady, Cinnamon, and Angel. Lot's of Paint lovers here!


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Welcome from our Paint mares Lady, Cinnamon, and Angel. Lot's of Paint lovers here!


Thanks! Your girls are beautiful... but I'm in love with Lady!!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks! I don't think Lady knows she is a horse, though  She's 6 yrs, stocky (14.2hh, about 1050 lbs), LOVES to eat (will get fat in a pasture), VERY playful and curious (i.e. mischievous...will steal my tools, figured out how to unlatch the stall door to get in), quick and muscular (I think she would make a good cutting horse), and absolutely loves children. BTW, try keeping a young, mostly white horse clean....a career in itself...sigh!

Any pictures of yours?


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd love to add pics of mine... I guess I'll have to figure out how to use Photobucket? That's how you do it here right? I couldn't find anywhere where it says how to load pics or how to do an avatar...


----------



## Horsiegal1774 (May 24, 2008)

*hello*

hello!!! I am from Sunny California also  It's beautiful here and a wonderful, but expensive, place to keep horses.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to the horseforum family!


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Whereabouts are you in CA horsiegal1774? I'm in the high desert, up by Victorville.


----------

